# Transportation AM



## AMiller (Aug 21, 2011)

So far in my review and practice exams the CERM has not given me much confidence to answer the transportation questions. I am taking the Structural PM portion so I am wondering, in general, is there a type of question the like to put on the PE and if I had to get one reference for the AM questions, what would you recommend? Thank you.

-Andrew Miller


----------



## Jacob_PE (Aug 21, 2011)

AMiller said:


> So far in my review and practice exams the CERM has not given me much confidence to answer the transportation questions. I am taking the Structural PM portion so I am wondering, in general, is there a type of question the like to put on the PE and if I had to get one reference for the AM questions, what would you recommend? Thank you.
> -Andrew Miller


Have you already acquired the blue NCEES sample questions book. The 8 AM transportation questions that come with it are very in line with the morning syllabus and are cake compared to some of the CERM problems.


----------



## AMiller (Aug 21, 2011)

Jacob said:


> AMiller said:
> 
> 
> > So far in my review and practice exams the CERM has not given me much confidence to answer the transportation questions. I am taking the Structural PM portion so I am wondering, in general, is there a type of question the like to put on the PE and if I had to get one reference for the AM questions, what would you recommend? Thank you.
> ...


I have it but have not cracked it open yet. I am working on "preparing" using the PEReview.net program and was going to do the NCEES exam the first week in October to figure out what I need to make the last minute push on. Thanks for the input.

-Andrew Miller


----------



## dmparri3 (Aug 21, 2011)

I recommend the Transportation 6-minute solutions book and the NCEES sample problems book. Six-minute solutions is a little harder than the exam problems and the NCEES problems are very similar in difficulty to the exam problems. For the AM Trans., I believe all the problems deal with geometric design (horizontal/vertical alignment, sight distance, vertical/horizontal clearances, and acceleration/deceleration) so that's where your focus should be.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 22, 2011)

AMiller said:


> So far in my review and practice exams the CERM has not given me much confidence to answer the transportation questions. I am taking the Structural PM portion so I am wondering, in general, is there a type of question the like to put on the PE and if I had to get one reference for the AM questions, what would you recommend? Thank you.
> -Andrew Miller



There is no reason to wonder what kind of transportation questions they put on the AM PE Exam. It's clearly spelled out on the NCEES syllabus. As you'll see, it's mostly geometric design problems (horizontal curves, vertical curves, etc.). The CERM covers these topics just fine. Good luck.


----------



## kstatenupe (Aug 26, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> AMiller said:
> 
> 
> > So far in my review and practice exams the CERM has not given me much confidence to answer the transportation questions. I am taking the Structural PM portion so I am wondering, in general, is there a type of question the like to put on the PE and if I had to get one reference for the AM questions, what would you recommend? Thank you.
> ...



Use the 6 minutes problems, the pereview.net (i thought that was good), then tab your CERM for the areas that you cover with the sample problems.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 27, 2011)

kstatenupe said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > AMiller said:
> ...


I respectfully disagree. He is taking the Structural PM. He only wants help with the Transpo AM questions. The Transpo 6 Min Sol's is meant to primarily target the Transpo PM questions.


----------



## Jacob_PE (Aug 28, 2011)

Of the 20 breadth sample problems in the 6 min sol. book, 5 are worthless traffic analysis questions no longer part of the morning exam. The remaining 15 cover construction &amp; horizontal/vertical curves. A couple of the 15 referenced material not in the CERM, from what I could tell. So that leaves about 13 great problems. Whether or not those are worth the price of the book is debatable.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Aug 28, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> kstatenupe said:
> 
> 
> > ptatohed said:
> ...


6-min-solutions covers both AM and PM sessions and they are very good, easy to understand and follow.


----------



## ptatohed (Aug 28, 2011)

You guys are right, the 6 min sol's do have AM problems, I just don't agree with the advice to tell someone who is taking the Structural depth to buy the Transpo depth 6 minute solutions book. I took the Transpo Depth and bought the Transpo depth 6 minute solutions book (the problems took me way more than 6 minutes by the way) but I did not even consider buying the other depth module 6 min books (each $50+). The type of Transpo problems on the AM exam (please see the NCEES syllabus) can easily be found covered in CERM (hor curves, vert curves, sight distance, super el, etc.). Heck, most of the needed formulas for these topics can be found for free from various agencies. His question asked which reference he should use for the Transpo AM questions. In my opinion, the answer to that is CERM, not the Transpo 6 min sol's.


----------



## Ambrug20 (Aug 29, 2011)

ptatohed said:


> You guys are right, the 6 min sol's do have AM problems, I just don't agree with the advice to tell someone who is taking the Structural depth to buy the Transpo depth 6 minute solutions book. I took the Transpo Depth and bought the Transpo depth 6 minute solutions book (the problems took me way more than 6 minutes by the way) but I did not even consider buying the other depth module 6 min books (each $50+). The type of Transpo problems on the AM exam (please see the NCEES syllabus) can easily be found covered in CERM (hor curves, vert curves, sight distance, super el, etc.). Heck, most of the needed formulas for these topics can be found for free from various agencies. His question asked which reference he should use for the Transpo AM questions. In my opinion, the answer to that is CERM, not the Transpo 6 min sol's.



I agree, no reason to buy a Trasp. book if you take Structural.


----------

